
Time Travel Simulation Shows Quantum 'Butterfly Effect' Doesn't Exist - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/time-travel-through-a-quantum-world-has-nothing-to-fear-from-the-butterfly-effect
======
bookofjoe
>Recovery of Damaged Information and the Out-of-Time-Ordered Correlators

[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.040605)

